# @font-face Regel



## Haarentferner (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe probleme meine Wunschschrift Mistral im Web darzustellen.

Es klappt einfach nicht, dass die Schrift überall, respektive auf einem Smartphone, angezeigt wird. Im Head habe ich folgenden Code geschrieben. Die Dateien liegen auf meinem Server.


```
@font-face { font-family: Mistral;
            src: url(mistral.woff);
            src: url(mistral-webfont.ttf);
            src: url(mistral.ttf);
            src: url(mistral.eot);
}
```

Dann kommen die Angaben für den Text, beispielsweise:


```
.text1 {

    width: 500px;

    height: 0px;

    border: 0px solid #FFFF22;

    background-color: #FFFFFF;

    font-family: Mistral;

    font: 'Mistral', Mistral;  /* ? */

    color: #FF99FF;

    font-size: 50px;

    line-height: 100.0%;

    position: relative; top: 120px; left: 140px;

    float: none;

}
```

Kann mir jemand helfen, den Fehler zu finden?

Danke und Gruß
Haarentferner


----------



## CPoly (3. Januar 2013)

Schau dir mal http://paulirish.com/2009/bulletproof-font-face-implementation-syntax/ an.

Ansonsten: Liegen die Font Dateien im gleichen Ordner wie die CSS Datei?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ohne jetzt den Spielverderber spielen zu wollen, aber hast du für die Schrift eine Weblizenz?
Beziehungsweise soweit ich weiß gibt es von der Mistral keine Version für das Netz.

Bitte beachten da du so eventuell Probleme mit Letraset bekommen kannst.

Viele Grüße


----------

